# Kuschelsmiley gesucht.. (animiert)



## Niranda (24. Mai 2009)

Hey =)

Ich hatte immer einen Lieblingssmiley, der bei der letzten Formatierung verlohren ging. *mich tod hau* >_>

Beschreibung:
Es sind zwei smileys zu sehen.
Der eine kommt von hinten, der andere ist weggedreht.
Der Smiley, der von hinten komm schleicht sich an den anderen ran und im letzten Moment bespringt er den anderen.
Beide rutschen etwas (im liegen) nach vorne und grinsen (dieses ^^ dings).

Ich finde ihn nicht mehr, weder im Netz noch auf meinen silbernen Scheiben/Sticks oder sonstiges.. =(
Vllt kennt/hat den jmd? *hoff*

Nira =/


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Lillyan (24. Mai 2009)

Du meinst nicht die Pixelsmileys sondern dieses gemalte animierte Bild, oder?

Edit: Zu spät :>


----------



## Tünnemann72 (24. Mai 2009)

@ Tonk Pils .... mir schmerzt gerade die Bauchmuskulatur vom lachen ... die beiden Smileys sind klasse ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (24. Mai 2009)

ich meine solche smileys wie diese hier ->  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@tonk, das ist ja nicht umarmen/kuscheln, das ist poppen xD


----------



## Greshnak (24. Mai 2009)

Mmh ich glaube ich kenne die, die gibts auf Schüler.CC, wie kopiert man die Animation hinüber?


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Mai 2009)

Den Smilie hab ich im MSN. Aber kA wie man das Ding als .gif exportieren kann :S


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Mai 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> ich meine solche smileys wie diese hier ->
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Meinst du irgendein Ugly-Smiley? Wenn ja guck mal hier:

http://ugly.skicu.net/


----------



## Druda (24. Mai 2009)

[attachment=7723:121.jpg]
ist das der?
hab den auch nur in MSN und keine Ahnung, wie man den raus kriegt...


----------



## Orag1 (24. Mai 2009)

gibts es da nicht irgendwelche Seiten , auf denen ganze Smily-Armeen abgebildet sind?

würde mich wundern wenn du den nicht über google finden würdest.


----------



## Lillyan (24. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wow... mein erstes Suchergebnis *leise seufz und wegschleich*


----------



## Druda (25. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow, toll *-*
jetzt nur noch hoffen, dass es der Richtige ist!


----------



## tempörum (26. Mai 2009)

ich missbrauch jetzt mal das topic hier für meine eigene Suche.
ich vermisse meinen gute-Nacht-smiley. der was auch animiert und das war halt so nen typischer Gelber-ball-smiley. Der hatte so 'ne Zipfelmütze (wie beim Sandmännchen) und der faltete dann die Hände zusammen und legte den Kopf schief darauf und pennte dann halt. ich fand den eigentlich ganz toll, aber aus irgendwelchen mysteriösen *Galileo mystery Melodie Abspiel*. ich weiß, die Beschreibung ist ncht spitze, aber vielleicht kennt den ja jemand oder vielleicht einen anderen gute Nacht / schlafen smiley, aber bitte nicht mit einem einfachen "Zzzz" über dem smiley Kopf, die finde ich bei google zuhauf, aber halt keinen schönen.
wäre toll ,wenn ihr ein Paar schöne Vorschläge hättet.

liebe Grüße.


----------



## Niranda (2. Juni 2009)

ja das ist der, aber es war noch etwas anders.... also wenn ihr ne zweite version davon findet büdde reinstellen ^.^

Danke bis hierher =)


----------



## Niranda (6. September 2009)

Hey, ich wieder *push* =D

Ich suche wieder einen ANIMIERTEN smiley =D
hier mal die beschreibung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Nira =)


----------



## Skatero (6. September 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ?


?


----------



## Marvîn (6. September 2009)

@ Niranda:
Ist zwar offftopic, aber kann man dieses arabische Schriftzeichen dings iwo runterladen?
 Im Flugzeug hat man ja kein Internet, 
wollte das mal in ner Bahn oder so ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (6. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Niranda (7. September 2009)

Nein, das sind sie alle nicht, das warn echt nur diese zwei bilder als gif, mehr nicht^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bzw meiner Signatur:
Geh auf die Website, drück Strg + S  (oder website speichern) und speicher sie da wo du sie willst... nachher brauchste nurnoch die html datei aufrufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nira =)


----------

